# My doves



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

hello everybody!

just wanted to show U a picture of one of my beauties, a white fantail. 

/Csilla, Sweden


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Csilla and welcome! Thank you for sharing your beautiful Fantail with us .. it is gorgeous! What kind of eggs are in the nest box behind the pigeon .. looks like there are lot of them!

Terry


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Csilla and welcome! Thank you for sharing your beautiful Fantail with us .. it is gorgeous! What kind of eggs are in the nest box behind the pigeon .. looks like there are lot of them!
> 
> Terry


no idea, the picture was taken at the last owners place. supose it´s dove or quail egg, forgot to ask 
/Csilla


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

What a pretty bird. And she knows she is pretty, too. I hope she didn't think those were her eggs. lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She is a beauty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

philodice said:


> What a pretty bird. And she knows she is pretty, too. I hope she didn't think those were her eggs. lol


can U see from the picture if it´s a she?  I´m impressed... 

/Csilla


----------



## Pigeon Việt Nam (Oct 11, 2008)

What a pretty bird, thanks for sharing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Csilla75 said:


> can U see from the picture if it´s a she?  I´m impressed...
> 
> /Csilla


Probaby can't really tell, but it is so pretty and delicate that I think most of us would call "it" a "she" 

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Probaby can't really tell, but it is so pretty and delicate that I think most of us would call "it" a "she"
> 
> Terry


I have a 50% chance of being right.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know how but i can tell from looking at the face. 95% of the time i'm right. Well i've never been wrong but nothing is ever 100% right lol...well might be, but when it comes to pigeons, they're complex critters


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

one more picture, with both of them....
/Csilla


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh she's pretty 
Is that her and her mate in the second picture?


----------

